# Five, 8 week old female russian hamsters



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:5
Type/Breed/Variety: Russian hamsters
Sex: Female
Age(s): 8 weeks old
Name(s): Echo, Casey, Jessie, Joy and Abbey. 
Colours: Grey and white
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: These girls were dumped on our doorstep with their mum who had a 2 day old litter and their dad. Because of this, we have to keep them for 21 days to ensure they are not pregnant, however they can be reserved! As long as they do not give birth, they will be ready to go on the 25th Feb.
Will the group be split: Yes into a trio and a pair.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Perfect <3 Easy to hold, friendly and lovely. Would make great additions to anyone's family!

photos to follow


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Here are some photos...









So easy to hold <3


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAwwwwwww Anna i want ....... :001_tt1: :shocked:  xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous arent they? They are so easy to hold its so nice


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to breed them years ago they are lovely, like little cosy warm eggs


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have someone coming to see them at the end of the week who will hopefully take a trio or pair. I will update and let everyone know who is left


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The people fell in love with Casey and Abbey leaving Echo, Joy and Jessie still looking for their forever home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

No interest in my little girlies.... so here are more photos!










































They are so sweet <3


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww how adorable...am up in Manchester though!!! xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they are adorable! hope they fond a home soon


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still no interest in these girls. They now come over and say hello when its dinner time! Hehe!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

I am currently cuddling these little ones <3 They are such sweet hearts


----------



## Arvieee (Mar 17, 2010)

Aww There Just Adorable! If Only I Lived Closer... :frown2: I Hope They et Re Homed Soon!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

reserved


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Homed!  These girls are on the train to their new home now! :thumbup:


----------

